# Options trading



## elkhunter (Jun 3, 2016)

I currently am a investorline customer and looking to trade options more easily and in one transaction when possible.
This is not possible when trading spreads with BMO as well the fees are higher than most it appears.
While I'm no expert by any means it is important that the interface be easy to learn as well save some fees as well.
What are your thoughts on the brokerages available in canada.
Thanks all for your time.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

Interactive Brokers is a very good broker for options traders, particularly regarding fees and margin.

I've heard good things about Think or Swim (on TD), but do not have any direct experience with them.


----------

